# Schooling LM



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been fishing a quarry lake that is deep and clear. I have been locating LM by fishing the bait fish schools. The bass are busting the top of the water, and I have been throwing buzz baits above the schools and white spinner baits into the schools, with some luck. What other baits/tactics would you guys recommend I try for these schooling bass?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would say you could toss a Rapala original in comparable size and color as that of the bait fish. Toss that in to the bait fish and let it sit for a few seconds then start working it erratically like a wounded minnow. Soft jerk baits could work in that situation as well. The good thing is that if you are finding them actively feeding on the baitfish that gives you both a location and a bait. That is a great advantage.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

throw a senko in there, looks just like a wounded baitfish going down. easy to throw a long way too.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

I would suggest a rattle trap,crome/blue, or crome/black


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I would say fluke or even a shallow running crank would be nice. Match the hatch as far as size and color of the baitfish.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I tried a senko tonight for only about the second time in my life and caught a couple of nice ones. Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------

